# Pelosi: ‘We Didn’t Lose Because of Me’



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

House Speaker *Nancy Pelosi* says she has the "overwhelming support" of fellow Democrats in her bid to become minority leader in the next Congress, and says she's not to blame for the Democrats' mid-term debacle.

"We didn't lose the election because of me," Ms. Pelosi told National Public Radio in an interview that aired Friday morning. "Our members do not accept that."

Instead, the California Democrat attributes the loss of at least 60 seats to high unemployment and "$100 million of outside, unidentified funding."

Pelosi: 'We Didn't Lose Because of Me' - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I love the smell of sour grapes in the morning. It smells like, VICTORY.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> House Speaker *Nancy Pelosi* says she has the "overwhelming support" of fellow Democrats in her bid to become minority leader in the next Congress, and says she's not to blame for the Democrats' mid-term debacle.
> 
> "We didn't lose the election because of me," Ms. Pelosi told National Public Radio in an interview that aired Friday morning. "Our members do not accept that."
> 
> Instead, the California Democrat attributes the loss of at least 60 seats to high unemployment and "$100 million of outside, unidentified funding."


Well maybe not the only reason nancy, but you're not part of the solution so you must be part of the problem. But hey who needs reality, what's important is what you perceive reality to be. As fas the members not accepting that, denial is a beautiful state. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all live there.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Scary


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't stand this woman....


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Pelosi is right....they didnt loose because of her....its George BUSH fault!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't realize that Botox is a hallucinogen??!!

When will these people shut up? They didn't lose because they suck, it's because *we're* all stupid... 

Obama, Reid, and Pelosi will continue leading the Democratic party... right into another debacle in 2012.

Sorry Nancy, not even your plastic surgeon can save you now... Any party that can turn 4-5% unemployment into 9-10% unemployment should hang up the gloves&#8230;


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> I love the smell of sour grapes in the morning. It smells like, VICTORY.


I think Glenn Beck pretty much summed up everything after the election on his *radio show*. Funniest stuff I've heard in a LONG time.


----------

